# Is This A Good Deal!!?????



## dfost16 (Dec 30, 2008)

* 60 gallon glass aquarium 
* Wood stand with two doors 
* Wood Canopy 
* 48" Double T8 60 Watts Jebo lights with one 10,000K and one blue actinic inside the canopy. This light is less than 6 months old and do not have much used of it and like new. It also comes with mounting legs. 
* Fluval 404 canister filter very clean and excellent condition. 
* MAG-FLOAT Magnetic glass Cleaner. 
* Siphon to drain the water 

ALL FOR $200.00

IS this a good deal or not??? Pics look good stand and canopy is good condition

PLEASE ANY ADVICE

THANKS 
DAVE


----------



## tate23am (Nov 5, 2008)

yes, it sounds good. the lights alone would cost more than that.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea, that's a good deal! The 404 alone is more than that!


----------

